# HIlfe benötigt beim Lüfter Anschluss der Wakü Artic Hybrid 3 - 140 mm auf GTX 970 MSI



## Melton (3. Juni 2016)

*HIlfe benötigt beim Lüfter Anschluss der Wakü Artic Hybrid 3 - 140 mm auf GTX 970 MSI*

Hallo vor kurzem hab ich hier nach einer Wakü für meine Graka nachgefragt , empfohlen wurde mir der Artic Hybrid 3 140 mm - Generic Version für meine GTX 970 MSI gaming G4 , nun hab ich alles montiert .
Aber eine Frage , meine Graka hatte eine 6 pin Anschluss und der Lüfter einen gewöhnlichen 4 pin Anschluss. 
nun hab ich auch keine besondere einbau Postion gefunden die vorgeben war wie man das bei den 3 auf 4 Pin Stecker kennt
 Auf der Graka selber waren 4 Kupfer punkte hinter 4 von 6 Ausgängen ( Auf dem Bild gut zu sehen ), hab dort den 4 Pin Stecker von dem Lüfter mal ran gesteckt , bin mir aber nicht sicher ... 

Kann was passieren wenn der Stecker falsch gesteckt wäre ? :/


----------



## Chimera (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: HIlfe benötigt beim Lüfter Anschluss der Wakü Artic Hybrid 3 - 140 mm auf GTX 970 MSI*

Ein normaler 4 Pin kann man nicht ohne weiteres an ne Graka anschliessen, dazu muss man sich einen PWM->VGA Adapter holen. Wenn du den Lüfteranschluss einfach auf nen Stecker drückst, nun, dann kann alles mögliche passieren: von gar nix bis zu nem Kurzschluss wenn's blöd kommt (je nachdem, für was der Stecker ist). Wenn du die Kühlung also über die Graka regeln willst, musst(!) du nen Adapter kaufen gehen. 
Alternativ über das Mobo regeln oder über nen Spannungsadapter oder ne externe Lüftersteuerung. Einfach irgendwo reinstecken würd ich aber nicht, denn wie gesagt: im besten Fall passiert gar nicht, im schlimmsten Fall kann was kaputt gehen.


----------



## doceddy (27. November 2016)

*AW: HIlfe benötigt beim Lüfter Anschluss der Wakü Artic Hybrid 3 - 140 mm auf GTX 970 MSI*

Ich hole das Thema mal aus der Versenkung, weil ich vor einem ähnlichen Problem stehe.

Mein Vorredner hat das Problem nicht verstanden: es geht nicht um einen 4-Pin Anschluss, wie man ihn am Mainboard findet, sondern um einen, der bei aktuellen GPUs vorkommt. 
Meine MSI GTX 980 hat ebenfalls einen 6 Pin Anschluss, der Arctic Xtreme IV hat jedoch einen 4 Pin Anschluss. Hat jemand schon mal ausprobiert, die beiden miteinander zu verbinden?


----------



## Chimera (27. November 2016)

*AW: HIlfe benötigt beim Lüfter Anschluss der Wakü Artic Hybrid 3 - 140 mm auf GTX 970 MSI*



doceddy schrieb:


> Ich hole das Thema mal aus der Versenkung, weil ich vor einem ähnlichen Problem stehe.
> 
> Mein Vorredner hat das Problem nicht verstanden: es geht nicht um einen 4-Pin Anschluss, wie man ihn am Mainboard findet, sondern um einen, der bei aktuellen GPUs vorkommt.
> Meine MSI GTX 980 hat ebenfalls einen 6 Pin Anschluss, der Arctic Xtreme IV hat jedoch einen 4 Pin Anschluss. Hat jemand schon mal ausprobiert, die beiden miteinander zu verbinden?



Nixi falsch verstandi  Man kann keinen(!) Lüfter direkt an ne Graka anschliessen, egal ob dort ein 2 Pin, 4 Pin oder 30 Pin Anschluss ist. Bei 4 Pin PWM  hat man noch die Möglichkeit und kann es über nen speziellen Adapter lösen, aber wenn der Boardpartner einen eigenen Anschluss mit mehr als 4 Pins nutzt, nun, dann hat man fett die A-Karte und muss den Kühler woanders anschliessen. Logisch kann man versuchen was zu basteln, doch wenn die Karte davon nen Schaden nimmt, steht man halt ziemlich doof da, denn die Garantie kann man dann wohl auch vergessen. 
Das war, ist und wird imemr(!) eins der Hauptprobleme bei den Custom Karten und Custom Kühlern sein: da kann der Hersteller in vielen Bereichen so was von der Norm abweichen, dass man halt schnell mal vor der Wand steht. Ergo hast du 2 Möglichkeiten: entweder nimmst du mal ein Multimeter, misst die Pins und bastelst dir irgend nen Adapter (müsstest dann wohl den MSI Kühler schrotten, um an den Stecker zu kommen) oder du schliesst gaaaanz einfach die Kühlung entweder am Mobo an oder an ne externe Lüsteu.


----------

